# Suggest tank mate for Jack Dempsey . Also how prevent Algae



## stubborn (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon with a lone 7 inch Jack Dempsey as the fish in there. Been in there for a while time since he was 3 inches or so. Though he hasn't elongated much, he has bulked up a bit and

What is a suitable tank mate for him? If I add another fish , I will give one of them away when the JD or other fish grow big enough to the point where 55 gallon doesn't cut it. 
I just need to add a fish now so that the tank doesn't look so empty and fish won't feel bored. And what is a good way to introduce new fish to him. Keep it divided using a divider for few days and then take out the divider? I am not even needing a Cichlid, even a cat fish will do as long as it can manage living int he tank with JD and will eat food off the bottom of the tank (which always has food because I get tons of it when I clean the tank once every two week)

Also this is a used tank that I bought of craigslist . It came with Coralife light fixture and the light it produces seems to favor heavy algae growth.
Every cleaning , I battle with this Algae. I can't add pleco because the JD will most probably kill it. I don't want to keep the light always off, because then the fish will always be in dark. 
What is a way to prevent this Algae situation? Is there another suitable algae eating fish I can use. Someone is selling a small red tail catfish on Craigs, but even if I get it looks like it is only a temporary solution since it seem to grow big.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

As far as tank mates, IMO the jd has been by himself too long and would more then likely kill what ever you put in the tank. You need to change out the bulbs in the light fixture im 90% there is 10Ks in it which is very bight if you not doing a planted tank, try and get some 6500s for it and also start doing water changes every week not every 2 weeks this will help with the algae too.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

I have had good luck with JD's and convicts. Try adding one that is at least 2 inches long and see how it works out. I predict the JD will chase the con for a short period of time and then they will get along swimmingly. A large pleco would probably also be fine, most JDs ignore them (mine always have). You might also consider adding 3 or 4 silver dollars for movement. They are tough dither fish and should do well with your JD! Ensure you have some rockwork/caves for both cichlids. Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

This recent thread came to mind. Africans with Centrals. If you follow the original posters directions, I think that it would work. I havn't had a chance to try it myself.
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=246054


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm the OP with the Africans and CA thread. That is certainly an option. But, in your case, I'd recommend a good scavenger....specifically a catfish from the Synodontis family. Any of the medium sized ones would work very well, as long as you get one large enough not to be considered food, and give him/her enough shelter. Something like S. Eupterus or S. Pleurops would be a great addition, and will greatly enhance the cleanliness of your aquarium. And though not great algae eaters, they will graze on it a little bit.


----------



## stubborn (Jun 18, 2012)

I do have a African tank, but I've maintained it at significantly different water chemistry (Aragonite sand and rockwork). 
So a bit afraid to move them over here.

I think my fish needs some other fish in the tank. My JD has reduced food intake significantly after the other Dempsey died and the fry were donated. Shows no signs of stress though and the color is dark with fluorescent specks showing nicely (which I've noticed when he/she is generally not stressed out)

Guess I'll try get a catfish that is big enough.


----------

